# F45 - help - retrocode SLI with basic KOMBI without FSC



## alexbelgium (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello,

I have a F45 with nearly no options. Thanks to this very helpful forum, I downloaded E-SYS and learned enough about coding to backup everything and be able to modify some FA and CAFD. After adding 6NS and disabling ASD, I was trying to add SLI.

It seems the only hardware needed is Kafas2, as the information is read directly from the post signs (so no need of navigation) and some people have reported to have it with basic kombi : (


Almaretto said:


> see this post


So, I added 5AS to the FA, as there is no 8TH on F45. I wanted to code the ECU manually, to avoid codes related to FCW and FDW (as I have only the basic Kombi). I encoded the following:

- KOMBI L7_BASIS > 3000 > speed_limit = aktiv
- KOMBI L7_BASIS > 3008 > KI_PIA_SPEED_LIMIT = aktiv 
- HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > SPEEDLIMIT_INFO = aktiv
- Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > NPI_ON_OFF = F056
- Kafas2 > SLI_CODING 3010 > SLI_ON_OFF = F056

But nothing shows either on the NBT or the Kombi. If I try to "code" (not FDL code) the ECU, it works for KOMBI and HU_NBT but there is an error with Kafas2.

Do you know if what I try to achieve is feasible, and if yes what should I do ? Thanks!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

I think, your car didnt have KAFAS2 ecu installed from OEM - can you check this?

Next is, that if the car should have KAFAS2 ecu, you will need a FSC to activate SLI.


Thorsten


----------



## alexbelgium (Jul 21, 2016)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> I think, your car didnt have KAFAS2 ecu installed from OEM - can you check this?
> 
> ...


 The Kafas2 is there from oem, and it is the name shown for the ECU in E-sys. I think it is used for the fcw and pedestrian protection, that are default options for the active tourer.

Too bad for the fsc... Il seems way too expensive... what is the effect of the fsc, is it something that the ecu checks that exists before activating the option, or is it needed for the autocoding? If so, is it possible to manually code all elements in the CAFC?

Or has anyone managed to generate fsc codes without going to BMW (I saw some nav fsc going around)? (If talking about generators is not acceptable in this forum I will edit the post)

Thanks very much, at least if I can't have sli I will have learned more about bmw software


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

ok, not known for me that fcw and pedestrian protection is standard.
So you will need FSC for SLI and import it to KAFAS2 ecu.

Cluster basic should be able to show SLI - but let us check if it is so. 


Thorsten


----------



## alexbelgium (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your answers. From what you say it seems to me that fsc codes are kind of locks that prevent functions from working. I think I read somewhere that fsc codes are several hundred euros. Is there any way to obtain them for cheaper? Or free? 

Well of course it will depends if it works with basic kombi... I dont see where there is place for it to appear, but as there is code specific for speed_limit in the codes it seems that some functions at least are supported


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

FSC codes are not required for everything, like LDW. However, activation codes are for certain things like Map Updates and SLI.
You will not find SLI FSC code for free. Displayed speeds are a combination of embedded roads signs part of maps and remembered readings from KAFAS.


----------

